# New 25g tank need some advice



## timewalker03 (Feb 27, 2007)

I have started a new 25g tank that I want to be as low tech as is possible. My plants currently in the tank are Java Fern, Pygmy Chain Sword, and 2 types of mosses. I am also going to add Anubias not sure which type. I also have a filter running mostly for circulation. I have 5 Longfin Zebra Danios in the tank. Will any the plants i have in the tank take more than just the natural fertilizers the fish will add. The chain sword is my biggest worry on that front.


----------



## NeonFlux (May 15, 2008)

Hmm... 5 zebras might not be enough to provide nitrates; I think you should add a bit more fish like 10 more small tetra fish or some corydoras, in my opinion.


----------



## timewalker03 (Feb 27, 2007)

My goal is to add 10 glowlight tetras. Also am going to add cherry shrimp over time.


----------



## Dielectric (Oct 7, 2008)

chain swords love walstad type tanks! i wouldnt worry.


----------



## timewalker03 (Feb 27, 2007)

It is a low light tank. I am hoping that the chain sword grows tall as i have it in the background. I think it would be cool as a back wall.


----------



## vicky (Feb 18, 2010)

You can feed as though you have more fish in the tank, and the extra food will feed the plants.


----------



## potatoes (Jun 25, 2010)

Have you considered crypts? they are good in this type of tank. unless you plan on letting the cherries breed to capacity, i would also get some more fish. I would add a centerpiece fishlike a dwarf or male pearl gourami


----------



## timewalker03 (Feb 27, 2007)

I like the idea of crypts in the tank as the "Unique" show plant. The tanks dimensions may not suit a gourami. It is 20l x 18wx20h Not sure that will be enough space.


----------



## klink67 (Feb 11, 2011)

Get a school of Exodons for that tank. If you have about 20 of them you should be able to keep nitrates up.


----------



## timewalker03 (Feb 27, 2007)

So far so good. I would classify my tank as a low light tank. I am using a light that uses diodes which produces good light for viewing, but it is not an itense bright light. I use the light no more than 6 hours a day as the tank receives filtered sunlight about 6 hours a day. The plants at this point seem to be doing well. I will be adding 6 glowlights to the tank this weekend which will help add to the fishload of 5 longfin zebra danios. I will try to post some pics this weekend also.


----------



## timewalker03 (Feb 27, 2007)

Heres's a couple of pics of my tank.

http://i380.photobucket.com/albums/oo243/timewalker03/20110311013048.jpg

http://i380.photobucket.com/albums/oo243/timewalker03/20110311013036-1.jpg


----------



## timewalker03 (Feb 27, 2007)

Here's the tank 2 months later. Have some extra moss floating in the tank going to be placed in a friends tank.

http://s380.photobucket.com/albums/oo243/timewalker03/?action=view&current=DSCN0207.jpg

http://s380.photobucket.com/albums/oo243/timewalker03/?action=view&current=DSCN0201.jpg

Tank has 5 long finned Zebra Danios, 8 Glowlights, and about 12 cherry shrimp. No Co2. Trying to keep it low tech. I run a filter for circulation mostly. I have about 12 chain swords in the back that are growing slowly but are looking really nice. Once I het the floating Moss out The tank will look better.

Here's a side view of the tank.

http://s380.photobucket.com/albums/oo243/timewalker03/?action=view&current=sideview2.jpg


----------

